# ocelot down the grand?



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

so i am weighing my options on what i should take down the grand this may. it will be my first trip down the big ditch, and i'm wondering what the buzzards think about me taking my 14' ocelot down. the trip is going to be commercially outfitted by moenkopi.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I think it would be a great boat as long as your group doesn't need a gear boat. I think that hauling gear would be your limiting factor. But if your group allows you to go light it's a great safety boat. 


Jim


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

The trip I did in 01' we had an Ocelot that had gear and a passenger and the boatman ace'd it.He was a strong boater. You will be fine.


----------



## KingElbear (Feb 28, 2013)

I own an Ocelot and run a multiday frame on her. Its do-able, how ever it can get weighed down fast. 1Person, 1Cooler, 1Dry box MAX, Or 2People better lose the Cooler or Dry box and balance it accordingly. Good luck.


----------



## rioperro (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep it light.


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Do it


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

OldandBitter said:


> Do it


Another for "do it."


----------



## h2ocst (Mar 9, 2010)

*Ocelot on the Grand*

First run down the Grand, ran my 14' Ocelot at 18,000 cfs = BEST TIME EVER. Saw a commercial guide above Badger the first day, she said "you're going to have a great time with that down here" and she was right. Run light but not too light or you'll surf the big waves; mind your trim forward & aft, port & starboard. Check out the fun run at House Rock - slept on the rock that evening, woke to stars above the canyon. Living the dream, brother, living the dream.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

The only thing I would add as an Ocelot owner .... May in the Grand=Wind. We had some epic days on our trip in 2013 fighting headwinds and the one Cat in our group often suffered the worst (she was rowing a Jag). You aren't going to be able to carry as much gear so you should have relatively fresher arms but after 10 days that "freshness" wears off. 

Will be a great trip no matter the decision. Enjoy.

Phillip


----------



## ledlights (Feb 25, 2015)

We took a 9.5 ft long (self-bailing - two custom IKs side by side like a cataraft) raft our first time down the Grand. Most of the gear on the other rafts. That small "sport" raft was the one that everyone wanted to row. It was so much more mobile and fun than any of the other rafts. If you have the opportunity and don't have to weigh the ocelot down too much, let some of the other rowers take a turn at the oars in rapids. If they know what they are doing they will definitely appreciate the favor.


----------



## Raftdog1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Long time cat boater. Go light but not to light. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

